# how to dispose cds??



## aj27july (Mar 26, 2007)

how to dispose cds??? i want to dispose my old useless cds. how should i dispose them?? i m thinking of packing them in my dvd write carton and then throwing the carton away in a dust bin away from my home!!! 

and i will also erase my name from those cds by the help of a blue/black permanent marker. will this be safe???

i m also getting transferred from the current location to somewhere in punjab. so i will dispose the cds a day before i leave for punjab by the way i earlier mentioned.

what should i do???
has anyone of you got any other idea????
then please tell.


----------



## sysfilez (Mar 26, 2007)

jsut take care no one is watching u. NASSCOM or Anti Piracy Sqad Police. Best of Luck.


----------



## alok4best (Mar 27, 2007)

whats so special in dumping CDs...so much protection...does it has something to do with environment


----------



## gaurav_indian (Mar 27, 2007)

Mujhe bhi yehi wala idea chahiye.

@aj27july if you are thinking of throwing them in the dust bin then they can still work.You have to crush or break them.


----------



## amitava82 (Mar 27, 2007)

buy one of these


----------



## piyush gupta (Mar 27, 2007)

Hey just give them to childern for play they will be disp0sed


----------



## hailgautam (Mar 27, 2007)

ya give it children and tell them that they are frisbees they will know what to do them ;d


----------



## vandit (Mar 27, 2007)

if u got a pet then....hurray.....let em scratch the discs so violently that there are more scratches on the disc then the amt of hair on ur head... or buy a hydraulic crusher....(why waste money on 'em)....


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Mar 27, 2007)

Wished i found you 10 yrs back. I would use those CD's for a flashy display on my cycle  LMAO


----------



## Third Eye (Mar 27, 2007)

aj27july said:
			
		

> how to dispose cds??? i want to dispose my old useless cds. how should i dispose them?? i m thinking of packing them in my dvd write carton and then throwing the carton away in a dust bin away from my home!!!
> 
> and i will also erase my name from those cds by the help of a blue/black permanent marker. will this be safe???
> 
> ...



Just flush them in toilet.


----------



## janitha (Mar 27, 2007)

It is not just a question of disposing of it, but how to do it in an environmentally friendly way. In our state (Kerala) nowadays people are aware of such issues and there are regulations restricting usage of plastic.
Let us try to dispose of it in such a way that it will get recycled.


----------



## ismart (Mar 27, 2007)

throw them away in river...good luck


----------



## apoorv.sharma (Mar 27, 2007)

dun any of u ppl give a !@# abt the environment...river and all!..sheesh man!..



			
				tech_mastermind said:
			
		

> Just flush them in toilet.


mister, dun u think ur mom would shout at u the next time ur toilet gets flooded wen someone uses it!...hehe...


----------



## 47shailesh (Mar 27, 2007)

CD DVD have polycarbonate plastic as base material which are biodegradeable sp don't afraid of creating soil pollution.. 

Just crush them and through them out.. and please do no t buy any DVD/CD shredder that's waste of money.. just crush them by good enough...


----------



## Third Eye (Mar 27, 2007)

apoorv.sharma said:
			
		

> mister, dun u think ur mom would shout at u the next time ur toilet gets flooded wen someone uses it!...hehe...



 I have two toilets


----------



## alok4best (Mar 27, 2007)

the best thins is that pack all of them in a bag and throw them in garbage...Municipal corporation will take care of the rest...or even a better idea..check a site where some house is being built.usually ppl use lot of soil in low areas..if u dump ur cds there..nothing wrong will happen to ENV..they will be buried under the foundation.....


----------



## chesss (Mar 28, 2007)

give them to autowallahs
Oh and try scratching and removing the thin waffer material (just for fun) , it will create a mess though..
Oh and Cds make good frisbees


----------



## sakumar79 (Mar 28, 2007)

Use them as coffee cup coasters... Originally, CDs that did not burn properly were called coasters because they were of little use for anything else... By using them as coasters, you dont have to dispose them off... Also, you will find innovative uses for cds on the internet for art-from-waste kind usage...

Arun


----------

